# What has traumatized you



## Akima (Jul 25, 2022)

What is something that has traumatized you

Here I'll go first hot glue and hot glue guns


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2022)

Furries


----------



## Akima (Jul 25, 2022)

Oh


----------



## ben909 (Jul 26, 2022)

refusal by family to harm or do anything slightly negative to their dog after it attacked me...


----------



## Shyy (Jul 26, 2022)

Getting hit by a bus counts, right? My fault, actually- I was about 10 years old, wasn't thinking and tried to run across an intersection without looking for traffic...


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 26, 2022)

*Existing.*


----------



## Delv (Aug 2, 2022)

Furaffinity 'browse' section, as much I love the fandom just...


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 2, 2022)

This:


			https://www.deviantart.com/sansenite/gallery/68035816/streak-the-hero-of-beacon-city-season-1
		


I thought I'd experienced some seriously fucked up shit before, but this was beyond that. I had PTSD for weeks afterwards. That it was only fiction didn't seem to matter.

I was told Season 2 was vastly more lighthearted, but I'm too afraid to read it. I don't want to possibly have a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Akima (Aug 2, 2022)

Two family members dying and my father having a stroke


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 2, 2022)

Akima said:


> Two family members dying and my father having a stroke


My condolences.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Aug 3, 2022)

Abuse by family members, seeing people die IRL including friends, almost being killed a few times, other stuff.

I have CPTSD and some other issues as a result.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 3, 2022)

I fell and hit my head while ice skating once.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 3, 2022)

aaaaa 
that sounds painful


----------



## -Sliqq- (Aug 4, 2022)

I went to college

Also back when I was a little shit wrestling with a friend and I explicitly told him not to do a swanton bomb off the couch. The asshole actually did. Honestly, I've never been able to trust him ever since nineteen ninety eight when the undertaker threw mankind off hell in a cell and plummeted sixteen feet through an announcer's table.


----------



## Rimna (Aug 4, 2022)

Driving. I often see myself dying in a car crash when I'm about to fall asleep - suddenly I'm behind the wheel of a car and I crash head on and die horribly.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 5, 2022)

Hello Kitty. >:


----------



## Delv (Aug 5, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Hello Kitty. >:


Whaaaat? how?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 7, 2022)

https://imgur.com/HBp3nPx


----------



## Shyy (Aug 7, 2022)

3 day road trip with an almost 17 year old daughter.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2022)

Delv said:


> Whaaaat? how?


That was a joke.


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Aug 7, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Furries


The front page of FA honestly scares the shit outta me. I do not know what compelled somebody to draw Mufasa with paws instead of ears-
And I don’t know if it’s worse if it’s a fetish or if it’s not


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2022)

Lioedevon427 said:


> The front page of FA honestly scares the shit outta me. I do not know what compelled somebody to draw Mufasa with paws instead of ears-
> And I don’t know if it’s worse if it’s a fetish or if it’s not


Oh pshaw, it's not like you see that kind of stuff all the time. See, I refreshed the front page just now and there's just normal stuff like a hyper futa, Freddy Fazbear's asshole, a Vaporeon wearing diapers and crudely drawn implied vore


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 8, 2022)

Not sure which is more traumatising. Something particular that happened, still not being able to talk about it, or is it both, or is it how it makes me feel and want act to this day. 
For now I will hide my thoughts with a smile.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 10, 2022)

Yelling and screaming.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 10, 2022)

Losing my home in Hurricane Katrina and consequently my family being permanently impoverished when I was around 8 and hindering my ability to socialize due to being forced into a new environment with no one around and no friends
My biological mother dying when I was 10ish
Sexual abuse from a cousin I received repeatedly as a young child resulting in them being taken to court and sent to prison
College and its neverending work demands crushing me into a state of depression
Constant exposure to online discourse and callouts making me afraid of existing and paranoid of people around me


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 1, 2022)

The user dynamics on this Forum on occasion. 





Don't worry though......


----------



## Sodasats20 (Sep 1, 2022)

Boruto’s existence


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 1, 2022)

This scene from an old animation where some mice or rats are rolling a kitten into doe as it is crying for it's mother.


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Sep 1, 2022)

1, exes: one who manipulated me and was selfish (developed attachment issues, jealousy issues, and trust issues after it and my partner says i might have cptsd), one who tried to do disgusting things with me online (didnt rlly develop anything after it, weirdly enough) 

2, exotrauma: if yk yk

3, school drama: i wont even bother getting into it bc the lores deeper than fnaf /hj


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 1, 2022)

fuel prices


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Sep 1, 2022)

Trying to pronounce worchestershire in public


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 1, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Trying to pronounce worchestershire in public


Aww come on it's not that bad. You just have to bite off your tongue and summon Satan every time.


----------



## Lordgwen (Sep 2, 2022)

Almonds


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 2, 2022)

Bath beads.

I literally ate one when I was 4, thinking it was a special kind of cherry candy. But alas.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 3, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Trying to pronounce worchestershire in public


there's also gloucestershire for your consideration.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Sep 3, 2022)

DrinkingVesper said:


> This scene from an old animation where some mice or rats are rolling a kitten into doe as it is crying for it's mother.


This one?


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 6, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> This one?


Yup didn't help we cut the tape short. Its like that one anecdote about toystory 3.


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Oct 4, 2022)

Don Bluth movies.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 15, 2022)

When I was 15 I literally stuck my head in a sharks mouth swimming I swam right into it. The water was cloudy and I couldn't see it till I saw the teeth going over my head. Im lucky I didn't get my head bit off, had to go to therapy and almost 25 years later it still wakes me up with nightmares. Haven't swam in the ocean since


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 15, 2022)

My mother held my head under water during a bath, I remember this so obviously it had some impact


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 17, 2022)

Being in mental hospitals

Y’all expect us to deescalate from a crisis in a place with one working shower for twenty kids?


----------



## WhiteFur (Oct 17, 2022)

Public Rebuke by Random Strangers. Apparently I have suffered two cases and can’t seem to overcome them yet….which is probably why I’m a crazy perfectionist


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 17, 2022)

I'm not really sure... My sister just casually said "Welcome being a traumatized youth" one day when I was venting to her. I paused for a moment and commented that she was the traumatized one, after all, what could have traumatized me. She said that having anxiety may have traumatized my all by itself, and it would make a lot make sense. (Could also have been my father)


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 28, 2022)

Mary: Not even sure where to start with that one... complex trauma is a bitch. Also not really comfortable sharing most of it aside from with the people we are closest with. :/

One rough one was being told by our dad "never come back here dressed like a w**re again!" when we showed up at home dressed fem for the first time since moving out.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 28, 2022)

Parents mainly... they just shy of abuse me and say they are Christians


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Parents mainly... they just shy of abuse me and say they are Christians


Christians? They clearly aren't very good Christians if they are cruel to their child in any way. I'm sorry to hear you're going through this. *hugs*


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 28, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> I was beaten up to a bloody pulp when I was 5 years old by a family member.



Mary: This thread got real super fast.


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 28, 2022)

I don't know if it was exactly traumatizing, but, churches. When I was like, somewhere between 9 and 12 I had to spend a significant amount of time once a week in a room with a ton of my peers without my mom there for the first time. (I was homeschooled.) They were unruly and loud, and I hated most of them. I don't think it caused my social anxiety, but it definitely made it worse. The once I talked to one of the adults about my issues, she said the solution was to go make friends, one of the many indecents that left me bitter towards and mistrustful of all staff at all churches because I didn't feel like they would listen. The pastor was also super homophobic.
Different church time: I was doing VBS one year at a church in a different state than I lived in at the time, and in one of the games they had us play when a signal happened the kids had to run to get into groups to form their bodies into a shape that was called out by one of the adults, and when the signal was done again whoever wasn't in a shape was out. Predictably, everyone was getting into groups with their friends, only I didn't know any of the other kids. For some reason one of the adults though it would make me feel better if she put me back in the game, so I remember getting out in every single round (we did like 6) because no one wanted to take a chance by teaming up with the new kid (which my brain for some reason interpreted as no one liking me) and trying not to let anyone notice it bothered me because a. I didn't want to be noticed too much: everyone else in the group was happy, so I had to be happy. and b. I didn't want to look ungrateful: I was being given special treatment by an adult, so I had to appreciate it.
Generic church troubles: I almost always knew the answers to a lot more Bible question, or had more in-depth versions of the answers, than my peers, so I ended up a bit of a teachers pet, would be nice except for the fact I secretly hated both of the teachers in question. None of my peers took my concerns seriously, so I ended up a. Deciding to o look out for only myself, let them suffer since the never listened. and b. Being very paranoid (it didn't cause the paranoia, just highten it), clearly no one else took any of my concerns seriously, so I had to be extra observant and take them all seriously. I only ever had more than 1 friend at the same time once, and it only lasted like 2 weeks.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 28, 2022)

Akima said:


> What is something that has traumatized you
> 
> Here I'll go first hot glue and hot glue guns



Grade school and a building full of idiots. _<spits> _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 28, 2022)

Well, someone's already made this thread get real, so....


7th grade.  Got assaulted (like, full-on wound up in the hospital even though I was ultimately only aware of being hit once) in the hallway - in full view of over 50 other students.

Apparently it was the end result of a long bullying chain I never noticed until it was too late.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 28, 2022)

Finding the guy who asked.

Do not find the guy who asked, biggest mistake of my life.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 29, 2022)

I'm sorry for making it real, everyone


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 29, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> I'm sorry for making it real, everyone


Don't apologize


----------

